# Trouble breaking down MkIII



## tcg (Mar 22, 2009)

I recently purchased a MkIII Hunter and am having trouble breaking it down for cleaning. I've read the manual and watched the Ruger online video but cannot separate the receiver from the grip frame. I've tapped it with a hard rubber mallet but have had no success. Has anyone else had this problem or know what I might be doing wrong? The other parts have disassembled as expected.

Todd


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

New? It's simply tight. A solid whack should set it loose. Not really a neccessity IMO. A simple bore cleaning and the bolt face is about all I do to mine. Maybe if a LOT of use it might get taken down once a year. Otherwise...


----------



## tcg (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback. I thought that but didn't want to damage it. I'll give it a good whack.

Todd


----------



## tcg (Mar 22, 2009)

*Thanks*



Blkhawk73 said:


> New? It's simply tight. A solid whack should set it loose. Not really a neccessity IMO. A simple bore cleaning and the bolt face is about all I do to mine. Maybe if a LOT of use it might get taken down once a year. Otherwise...


A few harder whacks did the job. Thanks.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

rubber mallet = good

woodworking screwdrivers = bad

dremel tool = worse


----------



## tcg (Mar 22, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> rubber mallet = good
> 
> woodworking screwdrivers = bad
> 
> dremel tool = worse


I could see someone's frustration rising to the point of using "stronger" tools. Cooler heads prevailed here and I stuck with the rubber mallet.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

This post appears premature... the real post should read "Trouble reassembling MKIII!" Yeah, the receiver/frame fit will likely remain tight enough to warrant a whack throughout its lifespan. I purchased a brass hammer from the auto parts store and dedicated it to MKIII service. Works extremely well -more initial force than rubber or a deadblow hammer.

So, have you gotten it back together yet?!


----------



## tcg (Mar 22, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> This post appears premature... the real post should read "Trouble reassembling MKIII!" Yeah, the receiver/frame fit will likely remain tight enough to warrant a whack throughout its lifespan. I purchased a brass hammer from the auto parts store and dedicated it to MKIII service. Works extremely well -more initial force than rubber or a deadblow hammer.
> 
> So, have you gotten it back together yet?!


Yes, I did. I had to stop and walk away a couple of times, though. Lack of sleep the night before due to an 8 year old's (no)sleep-over made me very short on patience. The manual makes much more sense once you disassemble/assemble once.

Todd


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Mention is made of videos looked at. You MUST look at You Tube Moe MarkIII-Mean Miguel video. Perfect look at placement of gun so that hammer and hammer strut are perfectly placed when reassembly.


----------



## tcg (Mar 22, 2009)

*MkIII assembly*



rosie22lr said:


> Mention is made of videos looked at. You MUST look at You Tube Moe MarkIII-Mean Miguel video. Perfect look at placement of gun so that hammer and hammer strut are perfectly placed when reassembly.


Thanks for the tip on the video. The "dingleberry", as meanmiguel puts it, is what was causing most of my frustration. Once I discovered it was in the wrong position it went like clockwork.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

When removing the slide from the frame make sure you have ejected the magazine. I only mention this because Im trying to be helpfull because I have NEVER made such a stupid mistake. Only passing this along, I would never admit to doing such foolishness. Not me, No sir.


----------

